
You Can’t Opt Out of Sharing Your Data, Even If You Didn’t Opt In - Deinos
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/you-cant-opt-out-of-sharing-your-data-even-if-you-didnt-opt-in/
======
sverige
These quotes from TFA are spot on:

> “One of the fascinating things we’ve now walked ourselves into is that
> companies are valued by the market on the basis of how much user data they
> have,” said Daniel Kahn Gillmor, senior staff technologist with the ACLU’s
> Speech, Privacy and Technology Project.

and

> [There is] very little regulation addressing what data can be collected, how
> it should be protected, or what can be done with it.

I am beginning to think we should expand HIPAA to _all_ personal data
collected by _all_ companies, not just data collected by medical providers. I
generally hate regulation, but it makes sense if we decide as a society that
want to preserve the idea of privacy, since there are no disincentives for
collecting and sharing as much data as companies can get, and lots of
incentives for doing just that.

------
basicplus2
More than anything, it is the cheap price of memory that has enabled this
modern era and all the issues that come flow from it.

